# فاار فى المطبخ !!!!



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

سامعا خروشه فى المطبخ قولت حرامى 
اتصمرت شويه و بعدين قولت شوف مين حرامى حرامى طذ ...
روحت لمحت حاجه بتجرى كبيره 
و اتارى طلع فاااار 
اعمل ايه ؟ أمشيه ازاى ؟؟
مش عايزا اقتله 
جبت لزق بتتباع و حطيت جبنه فى نصها 
لقيت بصماته و الجبنه أكلها هههههه يعنى  ملزقش 
طب عايزا امشيه منغير ما اقتله .... اعمل آيه !! 
هو خايف منى كل ما فتح باب المطبخ يجرى يستخبه  و انا أكيد خايفه منه بس انا الأكبر يعنى مش مفروض اخاف ... 
رمتله حته فرخه أكلها و ساب العنب هههههه خائفا احبه هههههه زى الهامسترز الى كانوا عندى ...
أمشيه ازاى ؟؟
 افيدووونىً


----------



## WooDyy (3 يونيو 2018)

تمشي مين بعد ما اتبنتيه حضرتك


بتأكليه فراخ ؟؟ وكمان مش عايزة تقتليه؟



يبقي فار غبي لو مشي


تعايشي معاه بقي و نوعي في الاكل علشان مايزهقش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
أنوع فى الأكل  .،،، انت بتهزر 
يادى الوكسه الى انا فيها .... ما انا لو ماكلتوش هيجوع و ياكل اى حاجه و يخرب لى الدنيا ...
أحط له سم و أبقى قاتله  مينفعش يمشى لوحده  ؟ 
و لو قتلته افرض مات تحت دواليب المطبخ أجيبه ازاى ..
و اموته ليه ما يمشى  ...


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2018)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعني بعد الأكل ده والعز عايزاه يمشي مش هايمشي أبداً، الفار لو قعد في مكان ولقى وفرة في الأكل والشرب عمره ما هايمشي ابداً ومش بعيد يعمل جريمته ويتجوز ويخلف وتبقى عيلة في البيت، وهو عادة بيخلف من 4 إلى 8 في المرة الواحدة، وده موضوع ممكن يساعدك (*أضغطي هنــــــــــــــــــا*)
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

يلاااااهوىىىىىىىىىى 
عيله و اطفال كمان من 4 لحد 8 
دى هتقلب مزرعه --- يادى الوكسه السوده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

حلو الموضوع دا بس انا حبساه فى المطبخ دلوقتى خايفا افتح الباب و احط له نعناع و لا فلفل يقرف من ريحتهم و يقوم رايح لى على غرفه تانيه  و ميمشيش بره البيت خالص ---


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2018)

*يا حبو*

*اللزق بتاعك يبقى للفئران الصغيرة وليست الكبيرة !*

*هاتي مصيدة للفئران تكون كبيرة شوية*

*جربي وشوفي
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

يعنى شكله كدا فار مربرب و كبير  ... مصيده ..... اشوف بتتباع فين دى ....


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2018)

المصيدة هاتلاقيها عند أي موان عادي بيبع بوية وجاز ودهان الحيطة وورنيش الأرضيات، أو ممكن تجيبي كرتونة وارسمي عليها جمجمة وعظمتين وتكتبي عليها: [احترس يوجد قط شرس] يقوم يهرب على طول اول لما يقرأ اليافطة هههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وحياتك لما اتحبست معاه النهرده تخيلت تخيلت الجمجمة و العضمتينً مكتوب عليها يوجد هنا حيوان مفترس صغير ... أوعى يغرك جسمك ههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2018)

ههههههه بتوكلي كمان ايه العز الي عايش فية فار مدلل 
انا لو منك اترك البيت اصلي اخاف من الفار
 حطيلو مصيدة وشوفي بلكي يتكل الئ رحمة الله​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2018)

هروح اجيب مصيده بكره  
كان عندى كلب ولف زمان الفار ممكانش يفكر  يعدى ههههه
دلوقتى كلبتى الفار بيخوفها هههههه


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2018)

ولعي في المطبخ بقى علشان يحرم يقعد فيه تاني
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2018)

aymonded قال:


> ولعي في المطبخ بقى علشان يحرم يقعد فيه تاني
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


انت بتقول فيها ههههههههههه
 بعد الكلام الى قولتهولى فى البروفايل انت كرهتنى و خوفتنى من الصنف كله--
 بس بردوا لا يمنع انى احب الهامسترززز


دا ميكا رحمه الله


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يونيو 2018)

طيب ومش عاوزة تموتيه ليه ؟
فى سم فيران اسمه سم كهربا لأنه بيموت الفار مكانه ممكن تلاقيه عند اللى بيبيعوا حاجات الزراعة ( الكيماوى والمواد السامة اللى بتقتل القوارض والحشرات )
او ممكن عند الناس بتوع الكيماويات ..
السم ده شبه السمسم بس اسود بيتحط فى طبق فيه شوية مايه هتلاقى الفار ميت جنب الطبق ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طيب ومش عاوزة تموتيه ليه ؟
> فى سم فيران اسمه سم كهربا لأنه بيموت الفار مكانه ممكن تلاقيه عند اللى بيبيعوا حاجات الزراعة ( الكيماوى والمواد السامة اللى بتقتل القوارض والحشرات )
> او ممكن عند الناس بتوع الكيماويات ..
> السم ده شبه السمسم بس اسود بيتحط فى طبق فيه شوية مايه هتلاقى الفار ميت جنب الطبق ..


 مكنتش عايزا اقتله لانه بيصعب عليا ......
كان نفسى يمشى-- منغير ما اموته -- علشان محسش بذنب بس 
المهم جبت سم حبيبات سوده نونو جدا و حطيتها فى حتت فرخه راح  لهفها -- بقاله يوم كامل مش باين و التانى احط له اكل مش بياكل-- قولت يبقى مات 
فتحت باب المطبخ و كنت قاعده على السرير فى الاوضه امبارح لقيته بيجرى تحت السرير التانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حطيت جبنه فى البلكونه  علشان ياكلها و  يمشى
 طلعت برا الاوضه و رجعت بعد خمس دقايق لقيت الجبنه اتتكلت-- روحت قافله البلكونه 
مش عارفا بئا هو اكل و دخل و لا اكل و خرج


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2018)

*الفار عايز قوات المارينز أو الصاعقة تقتحم المكان وتغتاله
اتجهي بقى لمكتب مكافحة الجوريمة هاتلاقي رئيس مجلس إدارتها قط صايع 
ييجي يخلصك منه أحسن من السم لأنه واضح انه مش بيأثر فيه 
ده عايز قطط حرب شوارع ييجوا يحاربوه ههههههههههه
*​*
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

ههههههههههه الكلبة بتاعتى طلعت هفاء ههههههههههه
و السم طلع مغشوش  
و هو طلع خبيث و بيضحك عليا ههههه
أتمنى يكون طلع مشى  اشوف قطط منين بس هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

aymonded قال:


> *الفار عايز قوات المارينز أو الصاعقة تقتحم المكان وتغتاله
> اتجهي بقى لمكتب مكافحة الجوريمة هاتلاقي رئيس مجلس إدارتها قط صايع
> ييجي يخلصك منه أحسن من السم لأنه واضح انه مش بيأثر فيه
> ده عايز قطط حرب شوارع ييجوا يحاربوه ههههههههههه
> ...


 اخر انباء الفااار ههههههههههههههه
حطيت قطعه جبنه جوه الاوضه
و قطعه تانيه برا الاوضه  فى البلكونه --- قولت لو الى جوه اتكلت يبقى لسا جوه 
و لو الى برا اتكلت يبقى هو خلاص طلع برا زى ما اتمنيت منغير ما اقتله 
هههههههههه لقيت الجبنه الى برا اتكلت و الى فى الاوضه زى ما هى---
يا رب يبقى مشى بئا و لا لسا بيعمل فلم عليا هههههههههه


----------

